
2010 to 2020 Retrospective - robhawkes
https://robinhawkes.com/blog/2010-2020-retrospective
======
robhawkes
I've just published my 2010 to 2020 retrospective — looking at everything that
occurred professionally and personally over the past decade.

From university, to joining Mozilla, to starting ViziCities, to mental health,
to all the places I've travelled. It's all in there, laid bare.

It's a nostalgic adventure and it was incredibly therapeutic to put together.
I recommend writing your own, if only for the nostalgia and as a record to
look back on in the future.

I'm already looking forward to doing this again in 2030!

